# 1/24 Ferrari SWB



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is an older build that I just found and repaired.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

She's a sweetie! Always nice to find something quick and easy to fix and share.
Chris


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

My kind of Ferrari. very nice.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

One for sale here in my neighborhood


----------

